# Goblin Valley / Milky Way



## PJM (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm thinking of heading out to Goblin Valley State Park in UT in April to shoot the Milky Way.  Anyone interested in joining me in the desert for a couple of nights?  Or know a good way to find a like minded person?


----------

